# Silvia v3 element failed



## jdo666 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi

My 6 year old Silvia element appears to have failed as its constantly tripping out the RCD

Resistance checked at 50 Ohms which seems ok.

I have disconnected the element connectors and put the power on , no RCD trips, running the pump etc over the last 2 days

which suggests the element has broken down

My question is where would you buy a replacement boiler element kit from?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did you try google?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/220-240v-heating-element-for-rancilio-silvia.html


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Have you got the ceramic bits wet recently?

I don't know if it's the same thing, but on my gaggia classic, I got the heaters wet during a strip and descaled. The ceramic is porous so readily absorbs any liquid which was enough to leak voltage via earth and trip the RCDs when I switched it all on again.

If this is the case, you would have to dry the element out, which for the gaggia meant either leaving it in a dry place for ages, baking the entire boiler in the oven, or in my case disconnecting the earths so the elements could heat up and boil the trapped moisture out without tripping. The latter carries some risk so I am not recommending it to anyone unfamiliar with safe mechanical and electrical repair, particularly as it may be completely irrelevant to your silvia issue.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Or potentially can be caused by running the boiler dry of water i.e. not refilled post steaming.

link above to Bella Barista is for a V4 and what you need may be the V3 full boiler top half which incorporates the heater or the full V4 boiler top half and element which should then allow you to just replace the element if needed in the future (double check this last bit though, just to be safe) @espressotechno may be able to assist with this.

If you feeling brave and prepared to accept this is a parts only transaction, good luck on any aftersales then http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/rancilio-boiler-kit/ may fix your issue ( be really aware though and it does pain me to suggest them the aftersales is practically non existent and can come across as "abrupt")

Would also suggest you give them a call at BellaBarista asking if they can get the part in for you as they are official Rancilio dealers.

John


----------



## jdo666 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the the advice all - Ill ring Bella and see if they can source the part.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Silvia has a brass boiler, SO no ceramics AFAIK. As @johnealey notes the V3 has an integrated element/boiler, so if it's the element that's gone the best option is probably to replace with a V4 boiler + element.


----------



## erik (Aug 30, 2017)

You probably got this fixed already but if not, a heads-up that when I wanted to replace just the heating element on my V2 Silvia, I ended up replacing the whole boiler. The V3 boiler didn't fit properly so had to send it back, but The V4 fit fine.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

V1-V3 heating elements(welded) are completely replaceable with some basic tools and skills.

This is from today @ my lab.


----------



## icon_boy (May 22, 2016)

Slightly cheaper here at:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Coffee-Machine-Heating-Element-110v-800w/302835063293?hash=item46826059fd:g:X7kAAOSwrg1baXgr


----------

